# The best shots of your car



## camb66

Took these of my Saab tonight.

View attachment 976999

View attachment 977000


View attachment 977001


----------



## RadG

And my Saab 
View attachment 980062

But picture is nothing special.


----------



## camb66

Saabs rock!


----------



## Danny T




----------



## ebenke

View attachment 980633


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## GreazyThumbs

Danny T said:


>


Hate you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mojo31

View attachment 981248


----------



## kaleb

Danny T said:


>


Effing gorgeous- I've always had a hardon for Supras.


----------



## Redlinez

Just bought a 13 Mazdaspeed3 a few weeks back. My new daily driver toy. Easy for my 14 and 10 year old boys to get in and out. I was between it and the Jetta GLI. Very tough choice.


----------



## zhan

Mojo31 said:


> View attachment 981248


show off lol!


----------



## Mojo31

zhan said:


> show off lol!


As they say, it's just a car.

View attachment 983001


----------



## zhan

View attachment 983520


2 of my M cars.


----------



## ctrout

I love German engineering, particularly BMWs (had a Porsche a few years ago too). Here's mine.

View attachment 988396


View attachment 988394

View attachment 988411


----------



## incognito

here's my 350z with my cousins s2000


----------



## Mojo31

ctrout said:


> I love German engineering, particularly BMWs (had a Porsche a few years ago too). Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 988396
> 
> 
> View attachment 988394
> 
> View attachment 988411


Nice! Haven't seen one of those in quite some time.


----------



## OJ Bartley

*Danny T* - I love your Supra. Its still one of my all time faves, and I'd love to own one. Hey! I see you're in Toronto... how bout letting me take it for a spin? 

*Redlinez* - Nice Speed3, hope you enjoy the new car! Here's one I like of my Speed6 playing in the snow...

View attachment 989062

and one from behind...
View attachment 989064


----------



## ctrout

Mojo31 said:


> Nice! Haven't seen one of those in quite some time.


It's one of only about 4100 imported into N. America with the V12 in it. I love the car but sometimes I miss my 5.0 Mustang for the amazing fuel economy it got in comparison to this car!


----------



## Will3020

The Zeeeeee looking to smoke some road...;-)


----------



## Mojo31

Will3020 said:


> The Zeeeeee looking to smoke some road...;-)


Turn your front tires the other way when taking rear quarter photos so we can see some wheel.


----------



## Will3020

Mojo31 said:


> Turn your front tires the other way when taking rear quarter photos so we can see some wheel.


Let's move her a bit...ahhhh....there we go...


----------



## neolamp

Just a great car for me and when the crew (kids) tag along.


----------



## Mojo31

My general purpose hauler.

View attachment 991900


----------



## Jme.

OJ Bartley said:


> *Danny T* - I love your Supra. Its still one of my all time faves, and I'd love to own one. Hey! I see you're in Toronto... how bout letting me take it for a spin?
> 
> *Redlinez* - Nice Speed3, hope you enjoy the new car! Here's one I like of my Speed6 playing in the snow...
> 
> View attachment 989062
> 
> and one from behind...
> View attachment 989064


Nice!


----------



## robbret

My 3:

View attachment 1002204


----------



## camb66

robbret said:


> My 3:
> 
> View attachment 1002204


Nice pic


----------



## brycieboy

my 2001 Holden VU SS
\









this has just been retired and parked in the shed for some repairs the i'll sell it because i have just bought a 2010 Ford XR6 Turbo Ute


----------



## acejacksingh

Here's my car after we went camping last summer. Don't worry I gave a good cleaning afterwards!

View attachment 1003981


----------



## anirudhkitt

Couldn't be happier with this baby. 

View attachment 1009651


----------



## Will3020

View attachment 1009731


Just having a little fun...


----------



## Mark355




----------



## safwan44

My main one









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sophiemckinney

If I have Teals CyberTruck I will surely post it here


----------



## The Watch Ho

last two toys








current toy, yes a step or two down but still a toy.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Parkgate




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## rixcafe

James and the 6


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## kritameth

<<


----------



## Al Faromeo




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

rixcafe said:


> James and the 6


Sweet car - love the color and everything about it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## guspech750

Since my toy car was killed in a head on collision by a drunk driver. All I have are some pics of my daily 2017 Ford Expedition XLT EL. pics are from last year up in and around Wisconsin/Lake Superior last year




























































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## notthewatchguy




----------



## hoangvisuals




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## kritameth

Flying saucer.


----------



## ArchiMark

kritameth said:


> <<
> View attachment 15538191


Are those both yours?

Nice!


----------



## kritameth

ArchiMark said:


> Are those both yours?
> 
> Nice!


ND's mine. Thanks!


----------



## ArchiMark

kritameth said:


> ND's mine. Thanks!


Sorry, what's a 'ND' ?


----------



## Eric_M

Freshly waxed. Just hit 6 years/100K miles, and still love it.


----------



## ArchiMark

OK, I'll play.....here's a few pics of the first new car I ever bought....received it after custom ordering it.

First pic is of it on ship when going through the Panama Canal on 6-20-19. You have to look pretty closely to see it inside..... 










Next pics are of it after it was at dealer in California.....




























And here's pic after I did some customizing.....










Enjoy driving this little street legal go-kart every day.....


----------



## kritameth

ArchiMark said:


> Sorry, what's a 'ND' ?


Current gen Miata on the left.



ArchiMark said:


> OK, I'll play.....here's a few pics of the first new car I ever bought....received it after custom ordering it.
> 
> First pic is of it on ship when going through the Panama Canal on 6-20-19. You have to look pretty closely to see it inside.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next pics are of it after it was at dealer in California.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's pic after I did some customizing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy driving this little street legal go-kart every day.....


I have a soft spot for Minis, that's awesome! Looks like a load of fun!


----------



## ArchiMark

kritameth said:


> Current gen Miata on the left.


Thanks for explaining....

Nice!

My little brother has one like that too....really likes it.



> I have a soft spot for Minis, that's awesome! Looks like a load of fun!


Yes, something special about them....and super fun to drive.....


----------



## Pontificator

My C4 'vette


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## jah




----------



## Russ1965

The day I collected it from the showroom, almost 5 years ago:










And, after getting a complete detail (inside n out) just recently:


----------



## The Watch Ho

3 of these are mine, another is my wifes and the other 2 use to be mine but a daughter and a son own them now. all lexus. I have a buick too.


----------



## neverlate1973

My recently sold Gr Marquis or as friends said grand ma car .


----------



## Ard

I don't really have a car, I drive a Chevy Silverado for basic transportation but when we want to go for a ride on a nice day we take the old truck.










1950 Ford F1 Panel truck fully customized.



















It actually has low mileage because the 289 was new when the truck was done. It's our sport car of sorts.


----------



## neverlate1973

Ard said:


> I don't really have a car, I drive a Chevy Silverado for basic transportation but when we want to go for a ride on a nice day we take the old truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 Ford F1 Panel truck fully customized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually has low mileage because the 289 was new when the truck was done. It's our sport car of sorts.


Damn ! That is nice !


----------



## The Watch Ho

my latest buys....this helps me not by watches.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## neverlate1973

48k 1 owner Auto its a dog but the looks are what sold me on it .


----------



## neverlate1973

neverlate1973 said:


> View attachment 15723992
> 
> 48k 1 owner Auto its a dog but the looks are what sold me on it .


----------



## labcoatguy

Speaking of automatic cars that got sold on their looks:


----------



## neverlate1973

labcoatguy said:


> Speaking of automatic cars that got sold on their looks:
> View attachment 15738684


What size motor ?


----------



## labcoatguy

neverlate1973 said:


> What size motor ?


4.0 supercharged; with 370 HP, even the modern F-Type V6 has more power, but it's fast enough for my needs, and makes a great noise with some muffler deletes.


----------



## neverlate1973

labcoatguy said:


> 4.0 supercharged; with 370 HP, even the modern F-Type V6 has more power, but it's fast enough for my needs, and makes a great noise with some muffler deletes.


Wasnt ford making the v8 for a while ?


----------



## Slowphiveo

My toy... 2020 M4 Heritage Edition.


----------



## neverlate1973

Slowphiveo said:


> My toy... 2020 M4 Heritage Edition.
> View attachment 15748865
> View attachment 15748872
> View attachment 15748873


Nice love the color scheme !


----------



## sabot03196

Coming out of Turn 10 heading for Turn 11 and the front straight at Watkins Glen International.


----------



## Hastie73

Slowphiveo said:


> My toy... 2020 M4 Heritage Edition.
> View attachment 15748865
> View attachment 15748872
> View attachment 15748873


That is one cool car, and possibly my next one. At the moment I have a modified M140i, running at around 480hp. The M4 isn't as powerful, but I won't be long in sorting that.


----------



## labcoatguy

neverlate1973 said:


> Wasnt ford making the v8 for a while ?


Sort of; Ford built its own 3.9 liter version of the Jaguar V8 to put into the Thunderbird and the Lincoln LS, but it's different from the Ford 4.6 liter V8.


----------



## neverlate1973

labcoatguy said:


> Sort of; Ford built its own 3.9 liter version of the Jaguar V8 to put into the Thunderbird and the Lincoln LS, but it's different from the Ford 4.6 liter V8.


Ahh yes Lincolns attempt at the euro car market I remember that quite well . 
And the tbird that never flew . Although the Ls did have near 50/50 braking which was a first for lincoln at that time .


----------



## M3xpress

Car looks a little different now, but always liked this pic.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33

DD is a Silverado, but this is more fun.


----------



## riff raff




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## neverlate1973

M3xpress said:


> Car looks a little different now, but always liked this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Beautiful ! Have you been to bowling green before ?


----------



## M3xpress

neverlate1973 said:


> Beautiful ! Have you been to bowling green before ?


I have not but I need to put it on the list as I've heard the Corvette Museum is pretty cool.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973

M3xpress said:


> I have not but I need to put it on the list as I've heard the Corvette Museum is pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yes its a fun place to go . If you hit it at the right time they have car club events . i showed up once to a sea of 911's . 
Also if you buy a new one you can have it delivered there . And they truly deliver it like a baby . You walk through to the end of the museum and you see a row of new vettes all cleaned and polished with signs on windows that state who the proud parents are of those vehicles . You may want to prep the misses for this part because mine told me if and these are her words (If one of the fu-/:;; ) cars has our name on it im going to cut your D&@9 off and set fide to it .


----------



## jam3s121

My mk7.5 gti.


----------



## neverlate1973

jam3s121 said:


> My mk7.5 gti.
> View attachment 15871171


Nice is it a stick ?


----------



## Hastie73

Cool gti. I like the new R. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## jam3s121

neverlate1973 said:


> Nice is it a stick ?


Yup. Needs a new clutch soon 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

2015 Roush Edition









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973

safwan44 said:


> 2015 Roush Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nice how many horses ?


----------



## safwan44

458 hp

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973

safwan44 said:


> 458 hp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Is it a stick and how does she sound at lift off ?


----------



## safwan44

Sounds phenomenal. I'll make a video and link it here. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

1969 TR6


----------



## gto05z




----------



## VincentG

My dd is a gen3 t4r and my vintage is a gen2 GT


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Alfa Romeo 2300, made in Brazil, 1974










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Just your run of the mill BMW.


----------



## Nikrnic

Our 66 Gto. original 389, tri-power 4 speed.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15925730
> 
> View attachment 15925732


Stick or auto what size motor ?


----------



## gto05z

neverlate1973 said:


> Stick or auto what size motor ?


6 speed, had an LS2 in it, swapped it out for a worked LS3, mid size cam, ported heads, loads of other stuff, 635 rwhp, top mount harrop supercharger next step, should bring it up to 800 or so


----------



## Ard

I don't have many and should take more.




























It's a 1950 Ford F1 and it's totally customized; air, power steering, 289 with high rise and 4 barrel, tilt wheel and full leather interior.









It's no Rolex but people always notice and almost all of them ask questions about it. My daily wear is a Silverado 

PS. Yes that's Denali in the background.


----------



## The Watch Ho

I have a watch problem and a car problem.  No I am not a dealer.


----------



## neverlate1973

gto05z said:


> 6 speed, had an LS2 in it, swapped it out for a worked LS3, mid size cam, ported heads, loads of other stuff, 635 rwhp, top mount harrop supercharger next step, should bring it up to 800 or so


That has to SCREAM !


----------



## gto05z

neverlate1973 said:


> That has to SCREAM !


Its a weapon thats for sure


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## Thebigif

Here's to reviving an old thread. Inspired by a recent post about automotive photography to share some of my own:


----------



## ZeroReverse

You all have awesome cars and awesome pictures of them!

Here are 3 shots that I really like of my car - a BMW e87 130i MSport, I love that thing. My favorite pic has to be the last one - with the landing plane


----------



## Thebigif

Ok, these aren't MY cars, but I got excited shooting this past weekend and wanted to share. A few are even semi-watch related:


----------



## riff raff

Thebigif said:


> Ok, these aren't MY cars, but I got excited shooting this past weekend and wanted to share. A few are even semi-watch related:


Wow, that's quite a grouping, a vintage event I assume? That Toyota GTP was amazing, I saw one run at Watkins Glen a at their vintage event. And the Lauda Ferrari!


----------



## Thebigif

riff raff said:


> Wow, that's quite a grouping, a vintage event I assume? That Toyota GTP was amazing, I saw one run at Watkins Glen a at their vintage event. And the Lauda Ferrari!


It was the "Rolex Monterey Motorsports Reunion" last weekend and they always have a ridiculously good lineup of vintage racecars on track all weekend.


----------



## Clarifixer

My "tuner" GTI with way too much power for a front wheel drive car


----------



## munizfire




----------



## Alfa2600

64 Alfa 6cyl


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Don't judge me. I will NEVER get car jacked


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Just make sure you add some air to that back tire!


----------



## riff raff

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Just make sure you add some air to that back tire!


Low PSI, drag radials.....<g!>


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Copterguy

A coworker took this of my Tesla


----------



## Berg3.0

Best picture and one of the few I have of my old e36. 









The best of my old e46, unfortunately I can't find it in the original quality, I was lucky enough to have it featured in the calendar on e46 forum. 


















And here's my best of my e78, and the one that I still have, changes were made to the car since, just realized that I haven't got any decent pictures of since. 








Won't post any pictures of any pictures of mi every day VW UP or my wife's POLO.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Arisu. Miss ya. Miss ya everyday.


----------



## jp.vegas




----------



## jp.vegas

Double tap


----------



## jp.vegas




----------



## orangeface




----------



## Rodentman

Most reliable car I have ever owned....


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Silent

Does anyone else try to guess which watches everyone owns based on the style of car they drive? 😅


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wes S

My 2005 Carrera 6 MT


----------



## Wes S

And my 2016 WRX 6MT (from before I blew the engine)


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Just recently took a couple of my Mazda3 next to a spaceship.


----------



## Werdboya




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TempusHertz

This is my favorite shot, from the drive home from buying it. This is in Glen Canyon, Colorado.


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22

Car came with rim… don’t ever buy black rims….


----------



## scottf.photo

2009 Carrera S


----------



## Mozjo33

Retirement gift to myself. 2020 Jeep Gladiator Sport - pure enjoyment.


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## atennisplayah




----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit

This is my car, Vance.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Givemore_2day

Hang on need to find my favorites. Will update with photos


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## CMSgt Bo

Many of you can go fast, but I can go anywhere...





























She's done a little modeling for Richemont...


----------



## M3xpress

I saved this one thinking it came out pretty good...


----------



## neverlate1973

M3xpress said:


> I saved this one thinking it came out pretty good...
> View attachment 16867550


Stick or auto ?


----------



## M3xpress

neverlate1973 said:


> Stick or auto ?


It is a 6 speed.


----------



## TimeCapsoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus

Lexus/Toyota Soarer 2.5 Turbo on a moody day in the Scottish highlands..


----------



## arfboy

She cleans up nicely.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## FatTuesday

1986 Saab S in Malachite Green


----------



## The Watch Ho

sometimes the toys look good in just the garage.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Morlock




----------



## JonathanTaylor

Don’t have her anymore but miss the trips to Moab


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Werdboya




----------



## vee1rotate




----------



## shibaman




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## JustWatchMe925




----------



## zengineer

The Watch Ho said:


> sometimes the toys look good in just the garage.
> View attachment 17002172


True









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas

Another moostang

Don’t recommend taking it skiing


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Nokie




----------



## neverlate1973

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Love the Maruder !


----------



## neverlate1973

My daily driver .


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## andsan




----------



## johnny action

-NoSeasBoludo-


----------



## sooster




----------



## elconquistador

Wife's car









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobalvarado

hello, how are you, excuse me, I'm new to this platform, I want and I'm interested in negotiating with you the Tissot Seastar watch that you sell for 400, you still have it for sale, if so, let me know so we can do business


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

And my favorite transportation










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Crankshaft

Some very nice rides here, thanks for sharing!

Not many GMC here nor am I surprised by that but this mine...garage queen yes but is 21 years old, 100k miles on the clock.


----------



## SolarPower

Crankshaft said:


> Some very nice rides here, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Not many GMC here nor am I surprised by that but this mine...garage queen yes but is 21 years old, 100k miles on the clock.
> View attachment 17112217


Love your truck.
Mine is a workhorse


----------



## Crankshaft

SolarPower said:


> Love your truck.
> Mine is a workhorse
> View attachment 17112302


Thank you man, it's nice to feel the love when I pull this old girl out and clean garage dust off. I may put it back on road next summer, I miss booting around in it even if I don't need it so much as a truck anymore. It's pretty small by todays standards, bigger than my 90 and 80 for sure but smaller than the beasts running the streets now so I won't feel so guilty running it.

New Fords are all that I hear, nice rides in that picture too👍


----------



## Nokie

Not the best picture, but at least it is cleaned and detail correctly.....


----------



## Simpkijd

Out and about in nature as she belongs..


----------



## VincentG




----------



## OotOot




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3xpress

Nokie said:


> View attachment 17054394


I'm far from a Mercedes guy, but the CLK63 Black Series is one I've always liked. Looks tough just sitting there.


----------

